# Favorite violin/cello sonatas for autumn listening



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

With autumn starting in a few days I thought I would start listening to a classical music format that I haven’t really delved into— particularly violin and cello sonatas. From the few I’ve listened to they seem particularly well suited to autumn listening imo. What are some of your favorites? Favorite movements? You can even throw in some chamber music too if you find it underspending or for autumn listening (as I often do!).


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Brahms, any of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2019)

Gallus beat me to the punch - I would also recommend Brahms cello sonatas.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Although technically not a Cello Sonnata, Bach's Cello Suite No. 6 always reminds me of autumn.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Gallus said:


> Brahms, any of them.


Late Brahms especially is what I think of when I think of the adjective "autumnal" in regards to music.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't have any particular associations with Autumn, but I think the Debussy Cello Sonata is a miracle, and the recording by Gendron/Francaix can't be surpassed. (I also love the Brahms, Gastinel/Guy being a favorite recording.)


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love 
Beethoven Cello Sonata in A major op 69
Franck Sonata in A major (Got it performed on violin and cello. Both are beautiful).
Brahms Cello Sonata in E minor no 1 op 38

Three that come to mind but also love many more


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Lots of great sonatas have been mentioned. But Beethoven's Spring Sonata would help to remind me of the reward for getting through the coming winter. 

And Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata.


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

Some suggestions (just sonatas I'm fond of, not necessarily autumnal ...):

Sergei Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata (Natalia Gutman, cello; Elisso Virsaladze, piano)





Leos Janacek: Violin Sonata (Vadim Repin, violin; Nikolai Lugansky, piano)





Henriette Bosmans: Cello Sonata (Doris Hochscheid, cello; Frans van Ruth, piano)





Paul Ben-Haim: Sonata for solo violin (Zvi Zeitlin)
first movement:




second movement: 



third movement: 




Charles Valentin Alkan: Cello Sonata (Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Pascal Amoyel, piano)





Do any of these find your approval?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Neither is a cello sonata, but both are very autumnal and most satisfying: Brahms' Clarinet Quintet, opus 115, and his Double Concerto for Violin, Cello and Orchestra.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Beyond the obvious, there are two very fine, elegant and intrinsically Gallic sonatas, one for Violin, and one for Cello, by Alberic Magnard.











On the Janacek front, add the lovely Pohadka for cello and piano


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

Some more suggestions:

Robert Schumann: Violin Sonata no. 1 (Leonidas Kavakos, violin; Daniil Trifonov, piano)





Edvard Grieg: Violin Sonata (Julia Fischer, violin; Milana Chernyavska, piano)





Olivier Greif: Sonate de requiem (Emmanuelle Bertrand, cello; Pascal Amoyel, piano)
full album (sonata = nos. 1-4)





Dimitri Shostakovich: Cello Sonata (Jean-Guihen Queyras, cello; Alexandre Tharaud, piano)





Claude Debussy: Cello Sonata (Sophia Bacelar, cello; Daniela Hlinkova, piano)


----------

